

How I fixed my Inbox (Tumblr's David Karp's email filters/sorts rules) - thesethings
http://www.davidslog.com/774736049/how-i-fixed-my-inbox

======
thesethings
I'm sure a lot of us can identify with have email related to both
support/follow-up questions, and _creative_ work (be it development/ design/
writing.)

There are times of day when I have the energy and mood to work hard, but not
necessarily get into "the zone" required for creative work.

My own email/ task list is aligning more and more with specific energy modes,
and less and less with any particular project/ person.

I'm getting way more done this way, letting my "mode" rule the roost.

